# 10" Black Rhom



## 0S1R1S

Picked him up on Saturday from member Eric99. He gave me a great deal on the fish and tank setup. He has been pretty active thus far. Follows me from one side to the other when I come in. I caught him darting to the top 2 or 3 times now, it scares the sh!t out of me. He slowly aims up, and then rams into the glass top. If it was just plastic, he probably would of been on my floor by now. He is in a 46g bowfront, running two AC110's. But I'm already starting to plan for a tank upgrade in the near future.

















10" Inch Black Rhom





Slight Finger Chasing





Enjoy!


----------



## I Can Mate

awesome rhom


----------



## Guest

^^^ I agree. Great looking fish







I would be planning on a new tank sooner than later though.


----------



## T-wag

looks great man!


----------



## Ja'eh

That rhom is absolutely bad ass looking!


----------



## hecks8094

nice fish wat kind of rhom is it


----------



## His Majesty

congrats. its a great looking specimen


----------



## balluupnetme

NICE RHOM !


----------



## 0S1R1S

Thanks guys and gals. It's definitely a mean looking fish, and like I said before, very active. But as for the specific "type" of rhom - I have no idea. When Eric picked it up a year ago he asked the same question somewhere on here. He thought it to be a Guyana, but your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Soul Assassin

Nice set of chompers


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## Sacrifice

Sweet looking rhom and very active......Should be a nice addition to your collection.

I can't wait for mine to reach that size.


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Nice rhom and hes very active.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Fun discovery, he hates musical instruments. This is probably the most wound up I've seen him get.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bad ass rhom you got there!...Excellent pickup!!..Love his colors and aggression!...He rocks like a METALLICA concert!!!...


----------



## Sacrifice

Sweet vid...that dude really hates musical instruments.


----------



## BRUNER247

Sweet!


----------



## karas

Awesome rhom!


----------



## wisco_pygo

nice rhom


----------



## Smoke

Bad-ass pickup!


----------



## T-wag

lol wow! he hates that bass!


----------



## impalass

Ecellent pick up, loads of personality.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Got the Rhom's new tank setup over the weekend. 90 Gallon factory drilled tank with built-in overflow, 10g Wet/Dry filter with 500gph pump, and Rena xP2 and Eheim 2217 cannister filters. Ill try to get some better pictures soon.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Looking good, bro!...


----------



## Inflade

Nice, always wanted a rhom!


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## 0S1R1S

Vita-Chem


----------



## jp80911

cool rhom.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

That's a very nice fish and it's hillarious that he hates instruments hahaha


----------



## marilynmonroe

Bet he loves his new home , bigger the better for all Rhoms.


----------



## the_w8

I like that last feeding vid lol...He comes up and hes like agh this is mmmoooiiinnnneeee


----------



## piranhazamin

BAMF right there dawg !


----------



## Inflade

i notice you like bare tanks? u find this makes him more bold?


----------



## 0S1R1S

I would say so. But I think he's just at the size where he's going to be bold whether I have anything in there or not. He's always moving and patrolling the entire tank, so I would feel bad taking any space away from him. But I did recently add a 'floating' style fake plant, for two reasons. Mainly, to try and get him to quit pissin' with the Eheim outlet in the top left corner, and to add the illusion of shelter. I also put foil on the glass underneath the light to dim it down a good bit. I would say dimming the lights really helped with his behavior. Otherwise he would be jumpy and wouldn't eat when the lights were blasting on him. That being another reason I can't have live plants - not enough light. (I took the foil off for the pic). But overall, yes, I like the bare setup.









Also noticed a difference in feeding habits. He has been going for the food as soon as it hits the water.
This could be from a multitude of reasons; settling in, bigger tank, lower lighting, vita-chem, or all of the above.






And here's just a finger chasing video of him getting a mouthful of sand, haha.






Enjoy!


----------



## fury

he looks awesome with a lighter color tone and the tank is so fresh

PS

usually people go with dark substrate with piranhas especially serras. but im really starting to see from your pictures and others that lighter colored serras look great.


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## jp80911

lucky catch


----------



## Smoke




----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

very nice rhom man...nice set of teeth u see there with the yawn


----------



## Inflade

thanks for sharing


----------



## 0S1R1S

Been trying to find a good low light setting for the new camera, and I keep catching him yawning.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Here's a few pics and video under natural lighting, rather than the tank lights. I think his colors show much better.


----------



## Smoke

Active fella... Looks like the cat is the trick in getting him to "yawn"







Thanks for sharing!


----------

